# VK - Fuchai 213 - Dripbox 160 - Troll V2 - Trick Tank



## Gizmo (29/6/16)

Stock Just in:
Sigelei Fuchai 213 Various Colours
Kangertech Dripbox 160W Black
Wotofo Troll V2
Trick Tank
Trick Tank Coils

RESTOCKS:
Cubis Coils
Subvod Starter KIT
Topbox Mini Starter KIT
iJust 0.3Ohm Coil

http://www.vapeking.co.za/new-arrivals.html​

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## SAVapeGear (29/6/16)

Hi

I just want to confirm that your Dotmod drip tips are authentic,do they come from Dotmod?

Do they also come in the glass container with cork cap?

http://www.vapeking.co.za/authentic-dotmod-petri-standard-drip-tip-v2.html

Thanks

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Gizmo (29/6/16)

100% percent authentic. Comes in its full packaging. Come from USA

Sent from my HUAWEI NXT-AL10 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## SAVapeGear (29/6/16)

Thanks.Order placed.Do they have a matt or gloss finish?

I hope matt. I have some other authentics as well.


----------

